# Testing till BFP (or AF)



## sallyhansen76

I tend to be lucky when I start a testing thread, so for some luck here is this months. 

9 dpo - 
Tested 11:00 a.m -2 hour hold 

Bfn


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lots of luck for this cycle x


----------



## tdog

Wishing you all the luck in the world :) xx


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck Sally


----------



## sallyhansen76

10 dpo -


----------



## tdog

Something is catching my eye on that xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

I love your line eye @tdog! hee hee

Of course this is how it dries..of course I feel like I see something. But I have line eye, and it looks too skinny.


----------



## tdog

sallyhansen76 said:


> I love your line eye @tdog! hee hee
> 
> Of course this is how it dries..of course I feel like I see something. But I have line eye, and it looks too skinny.
> 
> View attachment 1107183

Ah now tes I definitely have line eye but pretty sure there was something, now I no what you mean by its skinny :shrug: xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

11 DPO Test. 

Who else got a BFP after 11 dpo? (You know...asking for a friend..:-=


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck Sally yesterday's looks like a thin indent line could be wrong though. Not seeing much on new test. Some ladies don't test pos till later on as long as no af then there's always a chance


----------



## Bevziibubble

Following. Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

11 DPO - Very BFN this morning. :sad2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

So sorry love :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Of course I took one, and don't believe I've got much of a chance.

Of course I take it and see a darn line. I think my eyes are just making things up my heart so desires. Definately not definitive.

PIck taken within 5 minutes and not tweaked. THe lights here make it look tweaked


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck!


----------



## dairymomma

sallyhansen76 said:


> 11 DPO Test.
> 
> Who else got a BFP after 11 dpo? (You know...asking for a friend..:-=
> 
> View attachment 1107197

:hi: Me! I have never gotten a bfp BEFORE 11dpo and they were squinters at best, evaps at worst. Usually I would have to wait til 12dpo to even get a hint of a line and I wouldn't get dye stealers until after 5 weeks. And my sister has had a few pregnancies where she didn't get a bfp until after her period was due to start. Some bubs just take their sweet time snuggling in.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks!!! :) 

AF showed up at 17dpo. (LP usually 14 days)


----------



## Classic Girl

One BFP of mine was a faint line on 14dpo and nothing earlier


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just for fun, new month new testing :)

Let's hope this cycle testing brings me to a BFP. 


Here is today's tests at 9dpo


----------



## tdog

Pretty sure I see a shadow on that but my eyes are crap lately :shrug: I'm so rooting for you love xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

10 dpo 
still cant see anything and obviously dont feel pregnant


----------



## sallyhansen76

FRER this afternoon. 

THought I could see something. But not nymore


----------



## lomelindi17

I think I see a shadow on both? Hope it gets darker!


----------



## sallyhansen76

thank you @lomelindi17 
Today's test I THOUGHT i saw something, but staring at it now I think I am certifiably insane. LOL 

I just want it soo bad, I see lines everywhere. LOL


----------



## lomelindi17

Hmm i can’t tell.. fx’d!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

12 dpo this morning

And round and round we go.


----------



## lomelindi17

sallyhansen76 said:


> 12 dpo this morning
> 
> And round and round we go.
> 
> View attachment 1107955

Do you see anything irl?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Not enough to believe I see something concrete.


----------



## sallyhansen76

New cycle let's keep everything crossed for a NEW result ;)

8 dpo - test this morning yielded a BFN, know it is still early...so hoping the next day or so will show the start of something.


----------



## cazza22

Fingers crossed for you darling


----------



## tdog

I have everything crossed for you Sally xx


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck Sally!!


----------



## AngelUK

FXFXFXFX!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Test for today 9 dpo. 

Combined with my chart, doubt has definately settled in. 

Any pregnant ladies chart their RHR and have a similar chart?


----------



## tdog

sallyhansen76 said:


> Test for today 9 dpo.
> 
> Combined with my chart, doubt has definately settled in.
> 
> Any pregnant ladies chart their RHR and have a similar chart?
> 
> View attachment 1108634
> View attachment 1108635

I didn't no you xould do that through fertility friend :shrug: I always went of my fitbit app lol xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

@tdog yep you can. If you do into custom data you can add RHR.


----------



## Deethehippy

Following along. Do you only pee on 1 strip per day? I used 25 in two days during this cycle. I find they are have varying dyes so its worth peeing on 2-4 each time:haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:rofl: Dee a woman after my POAS addict heart! 

Yeah, i sometimes used multiple in a day but at 9 dpo, and my RHR, and lack of symptoms, just honestly don't see a pooint. I know the answer anyway. Suppose don,t want it blaring in my face more than only one strip. 

Honestly the last few months, I've felt so disheartened I haven't peed on much. Even last cycle I didn't even test 13-14 or 15 dpo! And that is really unheard of! LOL


----------



## Classic Girl

Forgive me…..what is RHR?


----------



## tdog

Classic Girl said:


> Forgive me…..what is RHR?

Resting heart rate xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yep! What Tdog said!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Today's 10dpo test is negative. 
I'm hoping the jump will have a BFP showing on these tests tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## tdog

Good luck tomorrow Sally xoxo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Classic Girl

Forgive me but is RHR a fertility tracker? Gah I’m old


----------



## AngelUK

No RHR stands for Resting Heart Rate. lol


----------

